# gugliotta for brian grant?



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

phoenix needs a banger to compete witht he west's top teams.
miami needs cap space to rebuild.

would you do it?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I like Grant but we have our power forward, and Grant is a serviceable center in the East, but facing Shaq, Yao, and Duncan 4 times a year.. nah..

Googs coming off the books next year is one of the few bright spots for the Suns cap-wise.. we still have Penny for 3 more years..


----------



## XCoRyX (Feb 19, 2003)

goog isnt **** anymore so id do anything to get rid of him personally...i just dont see why the heat would let go out grant for goog..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Googs can't play center. Therefore Miami can't do the trade.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Googs can't play center. Therefore Miami can't do the trade.



/\

What that guy said. I couldnt have put it better myself.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

it doesnt matter if he does or not... miami is not digning him for hs services but more for the cap.

samaki walker or loren woods can start at center if we have no other option.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Of course the Suns would laugh right into your face if you offered something as pathetic as this.


----------



## EldenN893 (Dec 9, 2003)

Miami and Phoenix both won't do it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EldenN893</b>!
> Miami and Phoenix both won't do it.


miami would. Im not sure about pheonix though


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>XCoRyX</b>!
> goog isnt **** anymore so id do anything to get rid of him personally...i just dont see why the heat would let go out grant for goog..


$11mill in cap room...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Of course the Suns would laugh right into your face if you offered something as pathetic as this.


Well, I am laughing in your face everyday when I see you are just a "tremendous" Amare homer.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Well Suns are screwed, without a banger in the PF spot, we are totally vulnerable... even more than we were.

Suns need to make a change soon, or the whole season is gone.
We will be facing a tough 10 game stretch, we will be lucky to win 4 of that.

Grant for Gugliota would be good, especially for Miami, since its going to give them $11 Million dollars cap room after this season. But suns will risk losing that $11 Million cap room with Grant, and if Grant dont make an impact, then we are screwed for the next 2-3 seasons.

Its a hard decision, either give up this season, although we still have a chance... a small chance. Or we can collect our losses develop our young guys and make a huge run for the free agency next season.

Tough choice.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Suns would never be stupid enough to trade an expiring max contract for a totally undersized and overpaid center with a long contract.

If they wanted to trade Googs they could most certainly get much more than Brian Grant.


----------

